
How to accelerate time… or at least the perception of it - noheartanthony
http://trueslant.com/fpaulwilson/2009/08/18/how-to-accelerate-time/
======
gnosis
Does anyone have a working link to the second (prismatic lens) study?

Going by the description of the experiment on the New Scientist blog, it's not
clear whether there was a control group. Also, it seems the experiment wasn't
double-blind either. Nor does it say how many subjects were in the experiment,
or whether a 113 millisecond difference in performance was statistically
significant.

Also, I'm not quite convinced this has anything to do with time perception. It
could just be that this kind of image processing or these kinds of hand-eye
coordination tasks are more easily done when the visual stimulus is seen
shifted to the left as opposed the right. But these possibilities are not even
mentioned in the blog article.

Hopefully the actual research paper is more forthcoming.

------
stepherm
Why would I want to accelerate time? If anything, I feel like there is never
enough time and would want to slow it down.

~~~
dazmax
The article describes how to slow it down, too.

------
anigbrowl
NS article:
[http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/shortsharpscience/2009/07/...](http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/shortsharpscience/2009/07/time-
travel-available-to-all.html)

Originating site doesn't like Chrome and won't give me a cookie. Faugh.

